# River flow 21,600cfs!!



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> does anyone know what it was when we had floods in late 80's?


 Who cares, in 2004 i lost my living room to the flood (sunkin living room in a flood zone bad building plan) had every thing up high on 4x4, furniture,tv etc, other thing on upper part of house, well some busy body, nosey people, had to go for a boat ride drove up river with their head in their ass. made big wakes, blew out my slider door, knoted down every thing that was on 4x4,blew out living room picture window,caused ballging to the walls in my lower level,(witch insurance didn't cover) STAY OFF THE RIVERS unless u have a good reason to be there. This year the way things r looking, i will more then likely lose my house. But i will keep my spirts up n rebuild


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

dang bob! :yikes:

i was just curious to compare, because that was worst flood i remember by me when i was younger.

Shouldn't that be the record? instead of 1940's or no?


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

i was more curious on muskegon, compared to 80's. year i was thinking was 1986

For the Muskegon River at Croton, the level is forecast to go to 12.1 feet, 3.1 feet above flood state, but well below the 16.8 foot record in the flood of 1986.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> i was more curious on muskegon, compared to 80's. year i was thinking was 1986
> 
> For the Muskegon River at Croton, the level is forecast to go to 12.1 feet, 3.1 feet above flood state, but well below the 16.8 foot record in the flood of 1986.


Doesn't it take a few days for the water levels to reach peak/ The Muskegon river up where it crosses M 55 by Houghton Lake has been running high for the past several weeks. Now with this rain it is melting the snow in the woods so that is also running into the river. I still have some snow in the woods by me and that runs into a creek that feeds the Muskegon so I think by the weekend it should be getting close to peak IF THE RAIN STOPS.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

The grand river is supposed to crest on Sunday if I recall correctly. Does anyone know of there is a place to check the water height of the Great Lakes. Be interesting to see the change in the lake levels with all this rain. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

NOAA monitors the lake levels:

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/data/now/wlevels/levels.html


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

riverbob said:


> Who cares, in 2004 i lost my living room to the flood (sunkin living room in a flood zone bad building plan)


I have counseled my children to never buy a house that is in a flood zone. It just is more trouble than it is worth. Sorry to hear about your home, Bob. You should think about taking any insurance money, and moving to higher ground, if you can. Even if insurance will only payoff your home, so you don't owe anything for it, you could start over in a place that doesn't flood. I can't imagine dealing with a flooded home on a regular basis.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

having fished with bob i see why he is where he is,its a great locale,maybe stilt type structure????/anyway been working on my basement trying to keep it dry,waters coming in the floor drains,im real sorry your gonna lose your house bob,ill give you a call in a while


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can buy "plugs" for floor drains, which act just like a boat plug. They will keep water from coming up from your floor drains. Most hardware stores carry them.


----------



## grand isle-usion (May 5, 2009)

That is when the water compromises your foundation by cracking! Not a wise suggestion. I can feel for Bob as my home is only a mere foot or so from flooding. In 2004 I had about 2 feet or so from getting in my home. I've lived on the Grand 21 years and have never had it in my home, and if I'm anything like Bob, we will be back. The river is a way of life, you can't fight it, but you sure can enjoy it. Bob, pm me and let me know your status....this is Chris from near the golf course, we met this fall. Good luck to all river residents and remember -- no wake in flooded conditions!


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck to all you guys in the flood zone. I can't believe how bad it's gotten in GR. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

